# Caffeine / tea?



## kevins (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi

I'm tacking 75mcg euthyrox daily n in the morning. I'm a coffee person - I like to take black coffee (without milk/cream etc). So if I take a cup of black coffee after 1 hour, will it affect my medi absorption? if it does, what about just tea without milk/cream? there are several online articles talking about pros and cons but i'd like to know about real life experience. Therefore, please share your experience 

Thanks

Kev


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you are waiting an hour, I don’t think it will have much of an effect.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Consistancy is the way to go.

If you take your meds with coffee in the morning do it that way always.

I drink my java 1 half hour after taking meds. Give or take a few minutes.

Any alteration in that routine I can feel the difference.

I'm sure if I changed to tea or cut out cream & sugar I'd feel a difference...&#8230;.

"weird"


----------

